# Ruství



## winpoj

Čech - češství

Němec - němectví

Rus - ruství?

Použili byste posledně uvedené slovo? A pokud ne, jak byste ho nahradili?


----------



## Tagarela

Promiňte, ale co _češství, němectví _a tak dál znamenají?


----------



## Petra123

Nemělo by to být spíš rusství?


----------



## werrr

winpoj said:


> Rus - ruství?
> 
> Použili byste posledně uvedené slovo? A pokud ne, jak byste ho nahradili?


Kmenovou hlásku asi nelze jen tak vypustit, takže by to asi mělo být *rusství*, ale to dvojité *s* se mi vůbec nelíbí.
Možná by šlo vložit *-ov-* po vzoru *království*, ale *rusovství* jsem nikde nenašel.

Odvození od jiného základu také asi nic neřeší, *rusáctví* je expresivní a *ruskost* už má trochu jiný význam.

Stejně tak nám asi nepomohou žádné analogie. Jediný jiný použitelný kmen končící na *s*, který mne napadá, je *Prus*, ale to je z bláta do louže. Etymologicky je to navíc jiný případ, protože *Prus* je svým původem označení národnosti, zatímco *Rus* bylo původně jen označení pro zemi. Navíc je zažitý tvar *prušáctví*, který není až tak expresivní jako *rusáctví*.

Historicky vzato, to správné slovo by mělo být *rusínství* nebo *rusěnínství*, protožé staré označení pro Rusa bylo *Rusín* nebo *Rusěnín*, jenže slovo *Rusín* mezitím nabylo jiného významu a tvar *Rusěnín* už je dávno passé.

Tak nevím , v zoufalství bych asi zůstal u *rusství* nebo bych to obešel nějakým víceslovným spojením (*ruský ráz*, *ruská povaha*, *ruský původ*…).



Tagarela said:


> Promiňte, ale co _češství, němectví _a tak dál znamenají?



češství = the quality of being Czech (Czechship?)
němectví = the quality of being German (Germanship? Germanity?)
lidství = the quality of being human (humanity)
…

See here for other examples.


----------



## Yimo

werrr said:


> Kmenovou hlásku asi nelze jen tak vypustit, takže by to asi mělo být *rusství*, ale to dvojité *s* se mi vůbec nelíbí.
> Možná by šlo vložit *-ov-* po vzoru *království*, ale *rusovství* jsem nikde nenašel.
> 
> Odvození od jiného základu také asi nic neřeší, *rusáctví* je expresivní a *ruskost* už má trochu jiný význam.
> 
> Stejně tak nám asi nepomohou žádné analogie. Jediný jiný použitelný kmen končící na *s*, který mne napadá, je *Prus*, ale to je z bláta do louže. Etymologicky je to navíc jiný případ, protože *Prus* je svým původem označení národnosti, zatímco *Rus* bylo původně jen označení pro zemi. Navíc je zažitý tvar *prušáctví*, který není až tak expresivní jako *rusáctví*.
> 
> Historicky vzato, to správné slovo by mělo být *rusínství* nebo *rusěnínství*, protožé staré označení pro Rusa bylo *Rusín* nebo *Rusěnín*, jenže slovo *Rusín* mezitím nabylo jiného významu a tvar *Rusěnín* už je dávno passé.
> 
> Tak nevím , v zoufalství bych asi zůstal u *rusství* nebo bych to obešel nějakým víceslovným spojením (*ruský ráz*, *ruská povaha*, *ruský původ*…).
> 
> 
> 
> češství = the quality of being Czech (Czechship?)
> němectví = the quality of being German (Germanship? Germanity?)
> lidství = the quality of being human (humanity)
> …


Určitě ruství. V češtině je pravidlo, že vedle sebe nemohou nikdy stát dvě s. Každopádně to zní divně. Stejně jako němectví ... a dokonce i češství. (100% ruství. Grammatically there can't ever be "ss" in czech word. But it sounds really strange. So as the others ... )

Myslím, že dnes jsou tendence k více analytickým sdělením než k flexivním:
(I think czech language tend to more analytical phrases then flexive ones these days)

příslušnost k národu českému
příslušnost k národu ruskému
příslušnost k národu německému


----------



## winpoj

Nakonec jsem se zeptal ÚJČ, takže pro ty z Vás, kdož nejste přílišní poradnoskeptici:
Správná podoba je skutečně "ruství", výraz je uveden ve slovnících, označen jako řídký.

K Yimovi: Mně tedy "češství" a "němectví" nijak divně neznějí - tedy pokud jde o jazykový cit. Zda takové entity/kvality existují, a má tedy smysl o nich mluvit, je už jiná otázka.


----------



## werrr

Yimo said:


> V češtině je pravidlo, že vedle sebe nemohou nikdy stát dvě s.


Takové pravidlo v češtině neexistuje.



			
				winpoj said:
			
		

> Nakonec jsem se zeptal ÚJČ, takže pro ty z Vás, kdož nejste přílišní poradnoskeptici:
> Správná podoba je skutečně "ruství", výraz je uveden ve slovnících, označen jako řídký.


Také jsem se na to trochu díval. Tradiční tvar je zdvojený, ale někdy ve 20. letech se naši lingvističtí organizátoři rozhodli, že lidu vnutí pravopisné zjednodušení dvou *s* na ševu s příponami *-ský*, -*ství*, *-stvo*. Tehdy se proti tomu zvedl velký odpor a až do padesátých let byl pravopis značně rozkolísaný. Lingvisté si prosazovali zjednodušenou variantu, ale velká část kulturní elity trvala na zdvojeném tvaru (Masaryk, Šalda: prusství; Masaryk, Čapek: rusství; Čapek: keťasství…). V padesátých letech pak lingvisté dosáhli svého a zjednodušení vnutili všem školám. Dokonce si vynutili i přepsání klasiků v čítankách (např. Kollárovo *parnasský* na *parnaský*).

Musím říci, že se mi toto zjednodušení pranic nelíbí. Zdvojené *ss* se mi zdá foneticky přirozenější a nemyslím si, že by pravopisné zjednodušení mělo jít proti výslovnosti.

Shoda ale panuje u zjednodušení trojitého *s* na dvojité:

  *Hess(en)* + *-ský* → *hesský* nebo *hessenský*



> Zda takové entity/kvality existují, a má tedy smysl o nich mluvit…


Jak spolu souvisí existence a smyslupnost vyjádření? Jazyk přece musí být schopen vyjádřit i skutečnosti, které nemusí existovat. (V opačném případě by například matematici nebyli vůbec schopni zformulovat důkaz sporem.)


----------



## Yimo

werrr said:


> Takové pravidlo v češtině neexistuje.


A já vždycky věřil všemu, co mi paní učitelka z češtiny říkala ...


----------



## werrr

Yimo said:


> A já vždycky věřil všemu, co mi paní učitelka z češtiny říkala ...


Jestli to ale ta paní učitelka neříkal trochu jinak. 

Co třeba: *psst*, *přesstoletý*, *přessedelní*, *přesspod*, *miss*, *znebessestoupení* (tj. sestoupení z nebes, nikoliv z nebe; dříve, když se používalo ještě *s nebes* a sloveso *sstoupit* šlo dokonce utvořit slovo *snebessstoupení*.)


----------

